# Jack O. Lantern Tombstone



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We made a kid friendly tombstone, we'll be giving to our neighbor's granddaughter this weekend. She likes to come over to see what we're doing when we set up for Halloween. She's at that age where she asks lots of "why" questions. 

DSC04017 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Our lawn gnome is unsure about Jack. 

DSC04013-2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

That's really nice of you, and a way awesome stone at that. I dont know how you guys have time for this, I dont even have time for my props


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This stone didn't take too long to make. The design was kept simple and we were kind of on a roll anyway making stones


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is the best tombstone I've seen this year! So awesome of you guys to make it for the neighbors granddaughter! I'm sure she will love it  Good job, both of you!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a sweet as Halloween candy!!


----------

